# An Overdue Gift for my Youngest Son



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

View attachment 221021


----------



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

My Youngest Son, is an Artistic Director, for an Entertainment Company. He Produces Concerts, Cabarets, Musicals, and Tours Local and Imported Artists.
I had a desire to produce a Pen for him as I had done for his Brother and Sister, and decided that I would use the Beautiful Kallenshann Laser Cut Piano Blank for the Chrome Sierra  Hardware.
I approached the Blank with a certain degree of trepidation, as the Keys to be inserted, are numerous, small, and somewhat delicate, and of course a lot of CA glue has to be used to fix them, and of course CA doesn't care what it adheres too.
But I should not have worried. The precision that these Blanks are made with, made my job easy.
I recommend Kallenshaan Blanks to any Pen Turner, The Pen and Blank was sourced from Exotic Blanks.
Critiques and Comments Welcome.
Brian.


----------



## alanemorrison (Jun 19, 2019)

Congratulations Brian. No critique only praise.
I have to admire your skill, patience and eyesight.
Your son should be well pleased.
Alan


----------



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

Thank you Alan, for your Kind words.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## Roly (Jun 19, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful.

Roly


----------



## PFMan (Jun 19, 2019)

Amazing pen, Brian!

Very well done executed

Congratulations and sure happy new owner

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenacres2 (Jun 19, 2019)

Beautiful Brian, i'm sure he'll cherish it!!  

I've done a few Kallenshaan blanks--echo your sentiments.  If possible, it's nice to have my wife home when i do the glue-ups--on the first one i did i ended up with both hands firmly glued to the blank.  I had a few minutes of wondering how i was going to get free, and getting my cell phone out of my pants pocket was out of the question.  My technique has gotten better since!!
earl


----------



## PenPal (Jun 19, 2019)

Brian wonderful thinking and execution mate,so thoughtful. He will be so proud of his Dad.

Peter.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 19, 2019)

Congrats Brian you done a great job, fantastic gift mate,


----------



## TonyL (Jun 19, 2019)

Beautiful pen and gift.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jun 19, 2019)

Very beautiful pen Brian.  As with most kids, anything dad makes is a show stopper and cherished for a lifetime.  Very nice pen and well executed!


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 19, 2019)

Excellent pen. I'm sure many people will take "note" of it.


----------



## magpens (Jun 19, 2019)

Beaut pen, Brian !!! . Your son will surely cherish !!

I also am a big fan of Kallenshaan products !


----------



## mark james (Jun 19, 2019)

A work of art Brian that will increase in it's meaning for your son as the years go by.  Well done.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 19, 2019)

Awesome construction and finish on Kens blank
Great selection for your accomplished son.
A great idea all around. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bob in SF (Jun 19, 2019)

Wonderful pen, Brian!!


----------



## MPVic (Jun 19, 2019)

OZturner said:


> My Youngest Son, is an Artistic Director, for an Entertainment Company. He Produces Concerts, Cabarets, Musicals, and Tours Local and Imported Artists.
> I had a desire to produce a Pen for him as I had done for his Brother and Sister, and decided that I would use the Beautiful Kallenshann Laser Cut Piano Blank for the Chrome Sierra  Hardware.
> I approached the Blank with a certain degree of trepidation, as the Keys to be inserted, are numerous, small, and somewhat delicate, and of course a lot of CA glue has to be used to fix them, and of course CA doesn't care what it adheres too.
> But I should not have worried. The precision that these Blanks are made with, made my job easy.
> ...


Brian:
You have just created and heirloom!!  I am sure your son will cherish it forever.  Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 19, 2019)

A very nice, thoughtful and well crafted pen!  Well done.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks Roly, and Jordi for your very kind comments,
Greatly Appreciated.
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

Thank you Earl, for your Kind Comments and the Vivid Image of your Experience with a Kallenshann Blanks. 
What you so beautifully wrote, was what I feared could happen to me. Your description gendered a vivid image of being  "Stuck Up" by Both Hands, with no way of getting free without painfully shedding Skin.
Again my worst fears, were futile.
Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

PenPal said:


> Brian wonderful thinking and execution mate,so thoughtful. He will be so proud of his Dad.
> 
> Peter.


Thank you Peter, I greatly appreciate your kind words.
Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

johncrane said:


> Congrats Brian you done a great job, fantastic gift mate,


Thank you John for your Kind Comments,
Greatly Appreciated.
Kindest regards, my Friend.
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

TonyL said:


> Beautiful pen and gift.


Thank you Tony, for your kind words,
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

wolf creek knives said:


> Very beautiful pen Brian.  As with most kids, anything dad makes is a show stopper and cherished for a lifetime.  Very nice pen and well executed!


Thank you Tom, I appreciate your Kind Comments,
Kindest regards my Friend,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

Woodchipper said:


> Excellent pen. I'm sure many people will take "note" of it.


Thank you John for your thoughtful and kind comments, They struck a "Major Chord with me.
Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

magpens said:


> Beaut pen, Brian !!! . Your son will surely cherish !!
> 
> I also am a big fan of Kallenshaan products !


Many thanks Mal, for your kind words, greatly appreciated.
Kindest regards, my Friend.
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

mark james said:


> A work of art Brian that will increase in it's meaning for your son as the years go by.  Well done.


Thank you Mark, for your kind sentiments, and remarks. 
To receive recognition from an Artisan of your standing is greatly appreciated.
Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

Dalecamino said:


> Awesome construction and finish on Kens blank
> Great selection for your accomplished son.
> A great idea all around. Thanks for sharing!


Many thanks Chuck, for your very Kind Remarks,
Greatly Appreciated my friend.
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

Bob in SF said:


> Wonderful pen, Brian!!


Thank you Bob, I thought it might strike a Tune with you.
Many thanks my Good Friend.
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

MPVic said:


> Brian:
> You have just created and heirloom!!  I am sure your son will cherish it forever.  Beautiful craftsmanship.


Many thanks Mark for your Kind and Thoughtful Comments,
Greatly Appreciated,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 19, 2019)

Cwalker935 said:


> A very nice, thoughtful and well crafted pen!  Well done.


Thank you Cody, for your thoughtful and kind comments
Greatly appreciated.
Brian.


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jun 19, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful pen, Brian.  Looks as if you could sit down and play a tune on it.  Your son will be quite pleased.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 19, 2019)

Brian, the pen for your son is right on key!
Superb craftsmanship in turning, finish and mating with components!


----------



## TattooedTurner (Jun 19, 2019)

Expertly done Brian!


----------



## Gregf (Jun 19, 2019)

Nicely done! 
A great matchup for this kit to your son.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 20, 2019)

WarEagle90 said:


> Absolutely beautiful pen, Brian.  Looks as if you could sit down and play a tune on it.  Your son will be quite pleased.  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Dan for your kind comments,they are Greatly Appreciated.
Kind regards,
Brian.


Charlie_W said:


> Brian, the pen for your son is right on key!
> Superb craftsmanship in turning, finish and mating with components!


Thanks Charlie, for your Kind Words, 
Regarding the Turning, as the Keyboard during assembly, was awash with CA, I hoped that some of the "Thin CA" had soaked between the Keys, and I was also concerned with any of the Dark Pen Blank dust transferring to the "White Keys". 
I very gingerly turned the Blank, with a Very Sharp Skew Chisel, then continued to put some CA, on the lower portions, to bring the Low Point up to the High Spots.
 Once I had a Level Playing Field, and as I had not reached my desired Diameter, I continued turning, until my desired Diameter was reached, Then I used CA over the Blank, and used Micro Mesh to 12000, to polish the CA Coat.
This meant that no black dust was generated, as all finishing with Abrasive was done on the CA Coat. 
The White Keys, do have a small dark brown tone on the Cut Edge, as a result of the Laser Burning.
A Final Coat of Renaissance Wax was applied and Hand Buffed with a soft cloth.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 20, 2019)

TattooedTurner said:


> Expertly done Brian!


Thank you Jay,
Regards,
Brian.


Gregf said:


> Nicely done!
> A great matchup for this kit to your son.


Thank you Greg for your Feedback,
Sincerely Appreciated.
Brian.


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 20, 2019)

All class Brian.
A perfect match for blank and kit that you chose for it.
I have no doubt it will be  cherished by your son.


----------



## DB in VT (Jun 20, 2019)

Very nice, Brian.
  I made that exact pen for my youngest daughter a couple of years ago.  She is a music teacher and has private piano students.
  You are correct that there are many pieces and there is a sense of relief when they are all in place.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 20, 2019)

Ironwood said:


> All class Brian.
> A perfect match for blank and kit that you chose for it.
> I have no doubt it will be  cherished by your son.


Thank you Brad for your kind comments,
Very gratefully received.
Brian.


DB in VT said:


> Very nice, Brian.
> I made that exact pen for my youngest daughter a couple of years ago.  She is a music teacher and has private piano students.
> You are correct that there are many pieces and there is a sense of relief when they are all in place.


Well Dennis, you know all about the Anxiety Experience, that goes Hand in Glove, with the Piano Blank.
I feel that I was unnecessarily Cautious, and built up my Anxiety, and with Hind Sight, the Blank was very forgiving, and would be suitable for any Pen Maker with only slightly better than Basic Skill Levels, such is the brilliance of Ken Kallenshaan, that he imparts sufficient tolerance and latitude, though it looks more complex and difficult than it is in reality.
Thank you for your Kind Supporting Comments,
Kindest regards,
Brian.


----------



## moke (Jun 20, 2019)

Brian,
That is a gift that will last him his lifetime and give him a source for many stories to come, I'm sure.  Well done.

I have never made a Kallenshann blank before, did you use CA? And if so, did you flood it with thin or med, after it was together to ensure it would stay together?


----------



## OZturner (Jun 20, 2019)

moke said:


> Brian,
> That is a gift that will last him his lifetime and give him a source for many stories to come, I'm sure.  Well done.
> 
> I have never made a Kallenshann blank before, did you use CA? And if so, did you flood it with thin or med, after it was together to ensure it would stay together?


Thank you Mike, for your  very kind Comments. 
I used a Super Thin CA  (5 cps) to fix, and then flood the Blank, to ensure as best I could so that all joining parts were fixed, I then applied further several coats of Super Thin CA to fill any gaps, I left the Blank rotating slowly on my lathe, so that no drop points would form. Also I did not use any Accelerator on the CA, I let it air dry while rotating.
I turned the Blank to my desired Diameter, reapplied Super Thin CA.
I continued this until I had a level coating all over the Blank, then I used Micro Mesh to 12000 to Polish the CA, Finished with a coat of Renaissance Wax, buffed briskly by hand with a soft Cloth.
I cannot speak highly enough about Kallenshaan Blanks, and their Engineering.
Kindest regards,
Brian


----------



## WriteON (Jun 20, 2019)

wolf creek knives said:


> Very beautiful pen Brian.  As with most kids, anything dad makes is a show stopper and cherished for a lifetime.  Very nice pen and well executed!


Yep. It is more than a pen. It's a lifetime keeper.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 20, 2019)

WriteON said:


> Yep. It is more than a pen. It's a lifetime keeper.


Thank you Frank , Appreciate your Kind Words.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## thomgarner (Jun 22, 2019)

Very nicely done. I am new to this wonderful hobby and hope to make one of these one day. The inlay work is well done and the fit and finish is superb! Your son will be thrilled


----------



## OZturner (Jun 22, 2019)

thomgarner said:


> Very nicely done. I am new to this wonderful hobby and hope to make one of these one day. The inlay work is well done and the fit and finish is superb! Your son will be thrilled


Thank You Tom, for your Kind Comments, greatly appreciated.
I cannot speak too highly of my enthusiasm and pleasure in using Kallenshaan Laser Cut Blanks.
Regards,
Brian.


----------

